# Kiểm soát việc sử dụng máy tính của trẻ nhỏ



## Hoangnguyen (12/1/22)

*"Con thích một chiếc ipad hơn một con chó"* - câu nói của một đứa trẻ thế hệ Alpha khiến nhiều cha mẹ phải giật mình

"Con thích một chiếc ipad hơn một con chó" là câu nói nổi bật nhất trong cuộc khảo sát về sở thích cá nhân của thế hệ Alpha – những đứa trẻ được sinh ra trong thời đại phát triển đỉnh cao của công nghệ, do công ty Tư vấn Truyền thông Toàn cầu hàng đầu thế giới, Hotwire Global Communications, thực hiện.

Theo kết quả khảo sát, có đến 31% cha mẹ Mỹ nghĩ rằng thiết bị điện tử thông minh là thứ quan trọng nhất đối với con của họ và có đến 25% ông bố bà mẹ Mỹ hỏi ý kiến của con trước khi mua một thiết bị liên quan đến công nghệ.





Khi được hỏi về tương lai và mong muốn làm nghề gì khi lớn lên, hầu hết những đứa trẻ của thế hệ Alpha đều muốn trở thành phi công lái máy bay, thiết kế đồ họa và nhà khoa học. "Lớn lên, con muốn làm một tiểu thuyết đồ họa vì con vẽ rất nhiều. Con thích vẽ trên giấy rồi tạo ảnh động trên máy tính. Con không sử dụng điện thoại của bố mẹ vì con có điện thoại riêng. Điều này thật sự thú vị. Con có thể chơi nhiều loại trò chơi và khám phá nhiều điều mới lạ", một bạn nhỏ thuộc thế hệ Alpha chia sẻ.

*Vậy làm thế nào để bảo vệ con – thế hệ Alpha luôn xem ipad, iphone hơn mọi thứ khác?*

Chị Emma Hazan, trưởng bộ phận tiêu dùng toàn cầu của Hotwire, mong muốn các cha mẹ làm là hãy bảo vệ con thật tốt khỏi "bãi rác khổng lồ" của internet. Bởi không phải tất cả những gì có trên mạng đều tốt đối với trẻ em. Dưới đây là 3 mẹo nhỏ mà chị Emma chia sẻ để các cha mẹ có thể giúp con sử dụng công nghệ một cách đúng nhất.

*>> Nên giới hạn thời gian sử dụng điện thoại mỗi ngày của con*
Chị Emma chia sẻ rằng đừng vì muốn con trở thành người tài giỏi trong tương lai, đừng vì thấy công nghệ là một cái gì đó rất "khó nhằn" mà bất chấp cho con sử dụng điện thoại, máy tính bảng một cách tự do. "Trẻ em bị nghiện thiết bị điện tử thông minh đến nỗi rời xa cuộc sống thực. Vì thế, bạn không nên bỏ mặc con chơi điện thoại, ipad quá nhiều. Trẻ cần phải đứng lên tập thể dục và hít thở không khí trong lành", chị Emma nói. Bên cạnh đó, chị Emma cũng khuyên các nhà sản xuất công nghệ thông minh nên xây dựng những thương hiệu có khả năng kết nối tình cảm gia đình.

*>> Kiểm tra các chương trình mà con xem trên youtube*
Chị Emma cho biết trẻ dễ dàng bị ảnh hưởng rất nhiều bởi các video trên youtube: "Tôi đã từng yêu cầu một nhà nghiên cứu thị trường 25 tuổi dành hàng giờ đồng hồ để xem một đứa trẻ 4 tuổi đánh giá một sản phẩm. Nghe thì có vẻ nực cười nhưng có làm như thế bạn mới hiểu được video trên youtube ảnh hưởng đến trẻ như thế nào". Do đó, với tư cách làm cha mẹ, bạn nên kiểm soát các chương trình mà con mình đang xem. Trên youtube không phải video nào cũng "sạch" dù nó trông có vẻ lành mạnh.

*>> Cho trẻ sử dụng các ứng dụng dành riêng cho trẻ em dưới sự giám sát của cha mẹ*

Chị Emma giải thích rằng bạn hoàn toàn có thể cho con sử dụng các ứng dụng dành cho trẻ em có sự giám sát của người lớn, chẳng hạn như youtube kids. Mặc dù trẻ nắm bắt công nghệ nhanh hơn chúng ta nhưng con vẫn chưa phân biệt được cái gì nên học theo, cái gì không nên. Vì vậy, youtube kids sẽ giúp cha mẹ kiểm soát những gì con bạn được phép xem.

  Thấu hiểu những nỗi lo trên của các bậc phụ huynh, VTEC Software đã phát triển Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính #VAPU, là người bạn đồng hành của các bậc phụ huynh trong việc quản lý và giám sát con cái.
 #VAPU có các tính năng ưu việt:
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng
 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, web s**, game online
 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con
 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính gửi về hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
 Và nhiều tính năng khác





 Với hơn 10 năm phát triển, #VAPU đã tích lũy kho dữ liệu 30.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, trở thành công cụ hữu hiệu được hàng chục ngàn phụ huynh tin dùng. Với #VAPU, phụ huynh yên tâm cho con sử dụng máy tính, lướt web lành mạnh, dễ dàng theo dõi và quản lý việc dụng máy tính của con.

 Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. Hãy inbox ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !

>>> VAPU cam kết:
 Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
 Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
 Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
---------
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
☎Liên hệ :
 Website: vapu.com.vn
 Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978


----------

